# passwörter verlieren sich



## planet_fox (16. Nov. 2007)

mir ist es jetzt zum zweiten mal aufgefallen das ein user sein email passwort verloren hat und es musste neu gesetzt werden und ich weiss das es nicht verändert wurde. wie kann sowas gehn ?


----------



## Till (16. Nov. 2007)

Das hatte ich so noch nicht. Such doch bitte mail im ispconfig.log nach dem Usernamen, wenn es von ISPConfig geändert wurde, müsstest Du da Zeit und Datum dazu finden.


----------



## planet_fox (17. Nov. 2007)

pw dafür liegen ja offiziel unter /etc/passwd


----------



## Till (17. Nov. 2007)

Die passworte liegen in /etc/shadow und die Usernamen in /etc/passwd. Was hat denn die Suche in ispconfig.log ergeben?


----------



## planet_fox (23. Nov. 2007)

nix, die änderung hätte anfang oktober gewesen sein müssen wenn überhaupt. Aber ich hab diese nicht mehr aber ich tu mir in zukunft logfiles 3 monate aufheben. mal frage nebenbei wie machts ihr des bei hetzner mit backup oder sicherst du auf nen zweiten root von dir ich mach das zur zeit auf den backupserver nur der is ja nur per ftp erreichbar daher geht rsync nicht


----------



## planet_fox (28. Nov. 2007)

Ich das problem jetzt wieder nur das er diesmal das ftp passwort verloren hat,
in der ispconfig.log ist nix drin. das einzige was ich finde ist dies




> 16.11.2007 - 18:54:07 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 905: setquota -u web11_ftp 0 0 0 0 -a &> /dev/null
> 16.11.2007 - 18:54:07 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 906: setquota -T -u web11_ftp 604800 604800 -a &> /dev/null


Das war an dem tag wo ich das passwort geändert, was mich allerdings wundert ist das ich die web11_info geändert habe und nicht die web11_ftp .


----------



## Till (28. Nov. 2007)

Hmmm, eine Idee habe ich dazu im Moment noch nicht..  Ich denk nochmal drüber nach.


----------



## planet_fox (28. Nov. 2007)

Ok, er übernimmt ja auch die Passwörter nur komisch das dann nach ein paar Wochen anscheinend dann das pw sich ändert nur wenn es im log nicht steht das was verändert wird wo könnte es noch her kommen ausser durch dritte.


----------



## Till (28. Nov. 2007)

Wenn nichts im Log steht, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wie es durch ISPConfig passieren kann. Die User ändern Funktionen loggen immer und sich das nicht selektiv unterdrücken.

*grübel*


----------



## planet_fox (28. Nov. 2007)

Ich bin auch ratlos da ja im log nix steht, aber  ich noch ne idee  ich schau mal die logs vom  proftpd  an was der genau sagt.


----------

